
How to create an instagram-like iOS app in an afternoon - ronbrinkmann
Just finished a detailed tutorial on how to quickly build a photo-sharing app using a bunch of off-the-shelf free and open-source components. Would love feedback on any of it so we can expand and enhance.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ostetso.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2016&#x2F;01&#x2F;29&#x2F;how-to-create-a-photo-sharing-app-in-four-hours&#x2F;
======
iqonik
Worth mentioning it involves using your company, which if successful, you will
have to pay for. Other than that, it looks very comprehensive!

